# [CF/Cle USB] Gentoo sur une CF ou clé USB

## BaNaNe

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais bien essayer d'installer Gentoo sur une carte Compact Flash (CF) ou sur une clé USB. Le but est de me faire un linux sur mesure, qui démarre sur la clé ou la carte et qui fait tout en RAM.

Il faudrait donc que je puisse décider exactement de ce que je veux mettre comme programme et ce, pour limiter la taille, vu la capacité des cartes CF.

J'ai trouvé la piste de catalyst qui permet de créer des liveCD. Est-ce que je dois suivre aussi cette piste pour créer un 'liveUSB'?

J'ai trouvé, dans des postes assez anciens, plusieurs façons d'y arriver (catalyst, copie des fichiers nécessaires à la main,...). Est-ce que ces postes de 2003-2004 sont encore d'acutalité?

Bref, si vous avez des informations à ce sujet, je suis preneur  :Wink: 

Merci!

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir BaNaNe,

inspires-toi de Bouleetbil

A+

----------

## BaNaNe

Merci pour le lien, je testerai ça demain.

Au passage, je viens d'essayer catalyst. Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris mais au final, j'ai une iso de 1.3Go alors que je n'ai mit que 5 ou 6 packages dans la liste... J'ai du manquer une étape...

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai pas tout saisi. Pourquoi tu veux en faire une "live" distribution.

J'ai jamais essayé personnellement mais je vois pas en quoi l'installation traditionnelle sur clé USB ou sur  une carte flash diffère avec celle d'un disque dur.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> J'ai pas tout saisi. Pourquoi tu veux en faire une "live" distribution.
> 
> J'ai jamais essayé personnellement mais je vois pas en quoi l'installation traditionnelle sur clé USB ou sur  une carte flash diffère avec celle d'un disque dur.

 

A mon avis, c'est un bon choix de laisser une distribution sur clef USB ou sur CF en lecture et que tout se passe en RAM (comme sur un live cd). Ce type de support, ça n'apprécie pas trop les réécriture à répétitions.

J'ai déjà tenté une install du genre (avec du matos un peu spécifique, notamment un controlleur IDE pour Compact Flash ...) et je voulais en tester un peu les limites : j'éviterais de lancer des compilations en direct sur la CF si tu veux éviter des problèmes à long terme !

----------

## mornik

Salut,

Pourquoi pas dans ce cas un chroot sur ton disque ide puis une copie des fichiers sur ta clée. Ainsi tu limites les acces en écriture. Voir même ce topic de kwenspc https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587621.html

----------

## BaNaNe

Enfait, le but, en plus de voir à quel point il est possible de customiser Gentoo, est de me faire une petite Gentoo aux petits oignons pour l'installer sur un mini-pc du type  Zonbu (un mini-pc, pas de bruit, chauffe pas, et utilise une carte CF de 4Go pour le stockage), si je me décide à l'acheter.

Si je préfère créer une distribution live, c'est bien entendu pour limiter les accès en écriture sur la carte.

D'après ce que j'ai vu, j'ai l'impression qu'une solution serait en effet de créer la distro en chroot sur un pc et de ne copier que les fichiers nécessaires sur la CF. Pour gagner de la place, tout les fichiers de portage, par exemple, ne sont pas nécessaire. Il faudra donc voir quels fichiers et dossiers je ne dois pas copier sur la CF.

A propos du chroot, je me demandais si je pouvais demander à Portage de compiler avec d'autres optimisations que pour le PC sur le quel je vais compiler. J'entend par la que mon PC hôte est un portable Centrino alors que la cible sera basée sur un CPU Via C7. Il suffit que je mette d'autres options dans le make.conf du chroot?

Merci Mornik, je vais regarder ces scripts!

----------

## nico_calais

Pour info, il y a un article sur la creation d'un livecd gentoo sur le GNU/LINUX Magazine de ce mois-ci.

----------

